# Why did you quit Uber?



## Cory Mote

Uber is coming to my area and I have been seriously considering giving it a try. 
If you quit driving for Uber what were your reasons for quitting? 
Are you still looking for a reliable way to provide for yourself a flexible schedule and potentially well paying income?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Really only one reason. Zero profit or hourly earnings.

Great job otherwise! You should really try it.


----------



## AintWorthIt

I just checked and your rates are $1.75? If that's the case go for it. You can make some cash doing it at those rates. But what happens is they don't last long. There will be a cut, then another.... So basically 6 months from now you will be like the rest of us and quit . 

We started at $1.40 and it's down to .70......Uber has been here a year this coming May. Trust me, when you get down that low it's not worth the insurance risk, wear & tear and dealing with drunks at 3 a.m.


----------



## Txchick

Cory Mote said:


> Uber is coming to my area and I have been seriously considering giving it a try.
> If you quit driving for Uber what were your reasons for quitting?
> Are you still looking for a reliable way to provide for yourself a flexible schedule and potentially well paying income?


Quit because of rate cuts in January 2015 .90 cente per minute, 4.00 minimum fare. Yes my well paying income is my full time job..not Uber


----------



## suewho

I quit because uber is a morally bankrupt, greedy, unscrupulous, lying bunch of ass-hats.


----------



## formeruberdriver

All above


----------



## xtree78

I didn't quit uber uber quit me.


----------



## suewho

xtree78 said:


> I didn't quit uber uber quit me.


a blessing in disguise.


----------



## scrurbscrud

AintWorthIt said:


> I just checked and your rates are $1.75? If that's the case go for it. You can make some cash doing it at those rates. But what happens is they don't last long. There will be a cut, then another.... So basically 6 months from now you will be like the rest of us and quit .
> 
> We started at $1.40 and it's down to .70......Uber has been here a year this coming May. Trust me, when you get down that low it's not worth the insurance risk, wear & tear and dealing with drunks at 3 a.m.


It was barely worth it at a buck forty. @ 70 cents? WTF is anyone doing on the road at those prices other than donating out of their own pockets and time?


----------



## AintWorthIt

Yeah I don't understand it either. I think the vast majority of it is simply ignorance. They work it a few weeks then reality sets in. I've completed 4 rides since the cut, all on surge. I run lyft and watch uber fri and sat nights. It's a shame my earnings have tumbled. I've become pretty disenchanted with the whole thing.


----------



## scrurbscrud

AintWorthIt said:


> Yeah I don't understand it either. I think the vast majority of it is simply ignorance. They work it a few weeks then reality sets in. I've completed 4 rides since the cut, all on surge. I run lyft and watch uber fri and sat nights. It's a shame my earnings have tumbled. I've become pretty disenchanted with the whole thing.


Yeah. Trouble with Lyft is during the week it's just slooow as all hell. I had the app on yesterday for literally 8 hours. Had 3 pings, all cancelled. Net less than zero. It just cost me $ to go out. And yes, I was 'in the busy' zones.


----------



## The Kid

I was promised $5,000 my first month. Worked hard made only $1,531 gross, LA has too many drivers. 
Was told NYE would be a bonanza, made $160 gross and never even took a break.
Don't want to chase guarantees that will end soon.

That said, get in early at the higher rates and make as much as you can, then get out.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

AintWorthIt said:


> I just checked and your rates are $1.75? If that's the case go for it. You can make some cash doing it at those rates. But what happens is they don't last long. There will be a cut, then another.... So basically 6 months from now you will be like the rest of us and quit .
> 
> We started at $1.40 and it's down to .70......Uber has been here a year this coming May. Trust me, when you get down that low it's not worth the insurance risk, wear & tear and dealing with drunks at 3 a.m.


POST # 10 / @AintWorthIt : ♤♡♢♧ Word up. Give
that GOOD DOG a bone!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

suewho said:


> I quit because uber is a morally bankrupt, greedy, unscrupulous, lying bunch of ass-hats.


POST # 5 /@suewho : ♤♡♢♧ Who's a sleepy
wombat(avatar) ? Look who is "on your tail!"

Please feel free to tweet my equivalent statement
(to your post there): it's got some BITE!

☆ ☆ ☆ #THE TRUTH ABOUT #FUBER ☆ ☆ ☆
AVARICE+DECEIT+HUBRIS+SCHADENFREUDE


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

xtree78 said:


> I didn't quit uber uber quit me.


POST # 7 / @xtree78: ♤♡♢♧ Quit with 
Extreme Prejudice!


----------



## suewho

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 5 /@suewho : ♤♡♢♧ Who's a sleepy
> wombat(avatar) ? Look who is "on your tail!"
> 
> Please feel free to tweet my equivalent statement
> (to your post there): it's got some BITE!
> 
> ☆ ☆ ☆ #THE TRUTH ABOUT #FUBER ☆ ☆ ☆
> AVARICE+DECEIT+HUBRIS+SCHADENFREUDE


I dont "twit"


----------



## DriverJ

Uber is horrible! If you have any other options, avoid Uber! They are about lies, and greed. If you have the misfortune of causing an accident, you're screwed! I hate to even think about how much they owed me on cancellations that were never paid. When they have to advertise with such blatantly deceptive lies to get drivers, that should be a red flag. Look around the forum, you'll get the real story. There's a few Uber employees here, but you'll figure them out fairly quickly.


----------



## DriverJ

AintWorthIt said:


> I just checked and your rates are $1.75? If that's the case go for it. You can make some cash doing it at those rates. But what happens is they don't last long. There will be a cut, then another.... So basically 6 months from now you will be like the rest of us and quit .
> 
> We started at $1.40 and it's down to .70......Uber has been here a year this coming May. Trust me, when you get down that low it's not worth the insurance risk, wear & tear and dealing with drunks at 3 a.m.


Yeah, if you're at $1.75, you can try to get in for a quick few bucks. A lot of drivers now don't even like the idea of associating with Uber, but that's obviously a personal call. Just know they're a sleazy POS of a company going into it.


----------



## DriverJ

The Kid said:


> I was promised $5,000 my first month. Worked hard made only $1,531 gross, LA has too many drivers.
> Was told NYE would be a bonanza, made $160 gross and never even took a break.
> Don't want to chase guarantees that will end soon.
> 
> That said, get in early at the higher rates and make as much as you can, then get out.


That is Uber's M.O. They promise whatever they believe it will take to keep the revolving door of drivers spinning. They don't worry about anyone (everyone) not being able to earn even a tiny fraction of that, because your replacement(s) are spinning through the door as we speak - uh, type.

I mean, what are you going to do, complain? That'll get you a *"Thank You for reaching out"* email.

Uber sucks on a level that still astonishes me. I wouldn't even believe it had I not experienced it myself.


----------



## UnStUberED

Quit, and tell everyone to stop using uber. They have caused soo much traffic in midtown (nyc) it's insane. 1 out of 5 cars in nyc is uber... I shake my head.. Everyones falling for uber hype. By the time you get to your pax, they are going to hate you for being late or they will cancel on you. I can't wait till I hear how many other lives Uber will destroy.


----------



## zMann

scrurbscrud said:


> Really only one reason. Zero profit or hourly earnings.
> 
> Great job otherwise! You should really try it.


Absolutely, it's the way I see it


----------



## DriverJ

UnStUberED said:


> Quit, and tell everyone to stop using uber. They have caused soo much traffic in midtown (nyc) it's insane. 1 out of 5 cars in nyc is uber... I shake my head.. Everyones falling for uber hype. By the time you get to your pax, they are going to hate you for being late or they will cancel on you. I can't wait till I hear how many other lives Uber will destroy.


F the Uber Nazis.


----------



## ColladoM80

AintWorthIt said:


> I just checked and your rates are $1.75? If that's the case go for it. You can make some cash doing it at those rates. But what happens is they don't last long. There will be a cut, then another.... So basically 6 months from now you will be like the rest of us and quit .
> 
> We started at $1.40 and it's down to .70......Uber has been here a year this coming May. Trust me, when you get down that low it's not worth the insurance risk, wear & tear and dealing with drunks at 3 a.m.


Uber in Miami is saturated with drivers not worth it anymore


----------



## GDB

I averaged $25.00 per hour when pax are in the car working mostly mornings Friday- Sunday. Subtract taxes, gas, cleaning ($24 a month membership fee) water, vehicle wear and maintenance, wasted time with no pax, inconsiderate pax that i normally wouldn't give a ride to even if I knew them that constantly complain how expensive Über is and how rich i must be because of it, drops the hourly rate down to around $4.09.

Uber still has not approved my second ride for UberXL which tells me the market is saturated so I am done as of 2 weeks ago.

I no longer Uber, but went to work for the company forum member Tx Rides is with as a chauffeur. No, I am not my own boss as Über "claims" drivers are, but I'm not living in my vehicle waiting on a ping either.


----------



## DriverJ

GDB said:


> I averaged $25.00 per hour when pax are in the car working mostly mornings Friday- Sunday. Subtract taxes, gas, cleaning ($24 a month membership fee) water, vehicle wear and maintenance, wasted time with no pax, inconsiderate pax that i normally wouldn't give a ride to even if I knew them that constantly complain how expensive Über is and how rich i must be because of it, drops the hourly rate down go around $4.09.
> 
> Uber still has not approved my second ride for UberXL which tells me the market is saturated so I am done as of 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I no longer Uber, but went to work for the company forum member Tx Rides is with as a chauffeur. No, I am not my own boss as Über "claims" drivers are, but I'm not living in my vehicle waiting on a ping either.


The *REAL* face of Uber. Thank you sir. Probably the biggest fraud to ever be unleashed on the world as a whole. I guess it's neck-and-neck-and-neck with the U.S. government, and the Catholic Church. As far as the U.S., I guess it's a close call between Uber and Fluoride in our water because they're so worried about our teeth...right. Does even one person actually believe that our oppressive government truly gives a damn about their ****ing teeth? It's quite hysterical. How about spent nuclear fuel in our Wheaties because it'll make us feel absolutely RADIANT!? They could have Uber deliver our daily rations. They could call it "Uber Glow."

Call me Kalanick.


----------



## J. D.

DriverJ said:


> That is Uber's M.O. They promise whatever they believe it will take to keep the revolving door of drivers spinning.
> Uber sucks on a level that still astonishes me. I wouldn't even believe it had I not experienced it myself.


Experience = the great equalizer against ignorance. Well said J.


----------



## Lidman

scrurbscrud said:


> It was barely worth it at a buck forty. @ 70 cents? WTF is anyone doing on the road at those prices other than donating out of their own pockets and time?


Words of wisdom from the scrubber.


----------



## DriverJ

Cory Mote said:


> Uber is coming to my area and I have been seriously considering giving it a try.
> If you quit driving for Uber what were your reasons for quitting?
> Are you still looking for a reliable way to provide for yourself a flexible schedule and potentially well paying income?


An easier, and much quicker way of finding out if Uber is right for you: Go to the nearest large body of water and drive your car in. After that, throw your wallet containing all your money in too (that's the 'good money after bad' you've heard so much about). If it just feels right, you're Uber material.


----------



## amyrose92

I recently quit because there were just too many risks involved driving Uber in Miami. I financed a 2013 Nissan Altima a year ago once I graduated college and I don't want to risk losing it in case I get into an accident. As many of us already know, Uber's current insurance is shit and I'll be in a world of trouble if I get caught or worse, be found at fault in an accident. Plus, the rates are 0.95c/mile + 0.16/minute during dry season. The tourists are leaving and the residents are mostly using Uber for short $4 rides and it's a miracle if they decide to tip you. I can barely clear $50 a day after Uber cuts. It's just not worth all the hassle anymore.


----------



## J. D.

amyrose92 said:


> I recently quit because there were just too many risks involved driving Uber in Miami. I financed a 2013 Nissan Altima a year ago once I graduated college and I don't want to risk losing it in case I get into an accident. As many of us already know, Uber's current insurance is shit and I'll be in a world of trouble if I get caught or worse, be found at fault in an accident. Plus, the rates are 0.95c/mile + 0.16/minute during dry season. The tourists are leaving and the residents are mostly using Uber for short $4 rides and it's a miracle if they decide to tip you. I can barely clear $50 a day after Uber cuts. It's just not worth all the hassle anymore.


Welcome to the Uber recovery support group. We feel your pain.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

J. D. said:


> Welcome to the Uber recovery support group. We feel your pain.


Step one: We admitted we were powerless over uber, that we ended up chasing surges like the oasis in the desert. Step 2 Came to believe that a power (cab companies) greater then ourselves could restore us to cabdrivers: and so on.


----------



## DriverJ

DrJeecheroo said:


> Step one: We admitted we were powerless over uber, that we ended up chasing surges like the oasis in the desert. Step 2 Came to believe that a power (cab companies) greater then ourselves could restore us to cabdrivers: and so on.


I don't guess it's good that I kind of recognize that.


----------



## AMAdriver

Cory Mote said:


> Uber is coming to my area and I have been seriously considering giving it a try.
> If you quit driving for Uber what were your reasons for quitting?
> Are you still looking for a reliable way to provide for yourself a flexible schedule and potentially well paying income?


I was approved to drive for Uber, but never started taking fares because I could not find affordable commercial auto insurance. My personal auto policy will not cover me or my car. Uber only offers liability protection for riders.


----------



## J. D.

AMAdriver said:


> I was approved to drive for Uber, but never started taking fares because I could not find affordable commercial auto insurance. My personal auto policy will not cover me or my car. Uber only offers liability protection for riders.


Smart!


----------



## Uber Cancel

The company is unethical.


----------



## DriverJ

AMAdriver said:


> I was approved to drive for Uber, but never started taking fares because I could not find affordable commercial auto insurance. My personal auto policy will not cover me or my car. Uber only offers liability protection for riders.


Uber started on very shaky ground, and has gotten worse, much, much worse.

I got that 'feeling' you get when you kinda really shouldn't be doing something, but you do it anyway. Boy, should I have listened! At least I didn't fall for the auto leasing scam. I wonder how many thousands they suckered in there?

Kalanick is such a slimy piece of shit.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

scrurbscrud said:


> It was barely worth it at a buck forty. @ 70 cents? WTF is anyone doing on the road at those prices other than donating out of their own pockets and time?


problem is, for every one driver that gets smart and quits, another naive one gets suckered in. Check out this chap - he bought a brand new luxury car from Santander with shitty mileage to do Uber. He ended up sleeping in his car and it probably has been repossessed too by now.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-promotes-subprime-auto-loans-to-increase-driver-pool.21221/

rates are a buck a mile in his area, he paid 65-70,000 dollars for the car including interest, and it gives only 21 city/31 mpg highway.


----------



## Webmasters Pride

I had low rating and fare was cut.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

I quit Uber x and left as soon as the price cuts after $1.35 anything below in la you're making close to $0 an hour unless it's surge 

Idk how long plus will be around but I will have to consider that when the time comes


----------



## no more taxi mafia

amyrose92 said:


> I recently quit because there were just too many risks involved driving Uber in Miami. I financed a 2013 Nissan Altima a year ago once I graduated college and I don't want to risk losing it in case I get into an accident. As many of us already know, Uber's current insurance is shit and I'll be in a world of trouble if I get caught or worse, be found at fault in an accident. Plus, the rates are 0.95c/mile + 0.16/minute during dry season. The tourists are leaving and the residents are mostly using Uber for short $4 rides and it's a miracle if they decide to tip you. I can barely clear $50 a day after Uber cuts. It's just not worth all the hassle anymore.


"It's a miracle if they deceide to tip you". Ha, ha...Yep, you got that right. Though some seem to think the tip is included! You know part of my problem is I'm getting tired of all morons who can't understand how to use the app and ask me where I am!! Geez, is the public that dumbed down? Yes, yes, it's true, and sometimes I just want to scream. I never get to it, though, because I'm too often blown away by how little I"m making, even on long fares. And then I get low ratings when I make no mistakes en route, have a clean car, and am always personable (which is why I like to drive--or at least used to). I'm ready to make plans to exit, having worked Uber since Dec. I drove a taxi for a long time, but I don't really want to be associated with it anymore. I drive in Miami, too.


----------



## no more taxi mafia

DriverJ said:


> An easier, and much quicker way of finding out if Uber is right for you: Go to the nearest large body of water and drive your car in. After that, throw your wallet containing all your money in too (that's the 'good money after bad' you've heard so much about). If it just feels right, you're Uber material.


Surely it's better in Petticoat Junction? Have things there got that bad, too? The shame of it all is that it's a much needed improvement for the public over the taxi mafia, BUT I suspect driver quality will be going down faster, because I already got some complaints. Uber really is a fool to destroy what people really love. Combine that with the insane rating system where any fool, low-life, moron, or spoiled brat can jeopardize your livelyhood with an irresponsible rating and, well, I'm finally ready to call it quits and UNstress.


----------



## no more taxi mafia

Cory Mote said:


> Uber is coming to my area and I have been seriously considering giving it a try.
> If you quit driving for Uber what were your reasons for quitting?
> Are you still looking for a reliable way to provide for yourself a flexible schedule and potentially well paying income?


Started in Dec. and planning to quit soon. Reason? Too low rates (60%) below a taxi and passengers being irresponsible with the ratings, which I have to stress and worry about losing my job over. The service I, and others I know, provide is far superior to the taxi industry, yet people are too stupid to appreciate it. Give it a shot, but don't finance a car just for Uber, it's too unstable a situation.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

no more taxi mafia said:


> Started in Dec. and planning to quit soon. Reason? Too low rates (60%) below a taxi and passengers being irresponsible with the ratings, which I have to stress and worry about losing my job over. The service I, and others I know, provide is far superior to the taxi industry, yet people are too stupid to appreciate it. Give it a shot, but don't finance a car just for Uber, it's too unstable a situation.


What happened to

No more taxi mafia

Are you throwing the towel ??

The fun just started


----------



## no more taxi mafia

20yearsdriving said:


> What happened to
> 
> No more taxi mafia
> 
> Are you throwing the towel ??
> 
> The fun just started


It's a shame, too, because I like the work (30 years driving) and Uber needs guys like me who know what their doing. I have customers starting to complain about drivers not knowledgable and I see some who dress more like taxi drivers then professionals. But I doubt if I'll go back to taxis, they make me feel "dirty".


----------



## 20yearsdriving

no more taxi mafia said:


> It's a shame, too, because I like the work (30 years driving) and Uber needs guys like me who know what their doing. I have customers starting to complain about drivers not knowledgable and I see some who dress more like taxi drivers then professionals. But I doubt if I'll go back to taxis, they make me feel "dirty".


Hey good luck brother 
I Know a few fallen cab drivers out there
It's pretty dirty war 
I just hope to survive it my self 
Keep us posted 
In case we need a new job


----------



## ARIV005

Cory Mote said:


> Uber is coming to my area and I have been seriously considering giving it a try.
> If you quit driving for Uber what were your reasons for quitting?
> Are you still looking for a reliable way to provide for yourself a flexible schedule and potentially well paying income?


Get in.... Get out at the right time. You'll know, when you feel like you're donating your car to the public.


----------



## Swfl_driver

I am quitting Uber because of shark week.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

DriverJ said:


> F the Uber Nazis.


POST #22/DriverJ: HEY! No salad tossin'
mit der #[F]Uberkommandoschwine!
Breathe Out, with Gusto!
Inhale Deeply of the Following Sweetness:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Single Barrel Bourbon Goodness!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Swfl_driver

no more taxi mafia said:


> "It's a miracle if they deceide to tip you". Ha, ha...Yep, you got that right. Though some seem to think the tip is included! You know part of my problem is I'm getting tired of all morons who can't understand how to use the app and ask me where I am!! Geez, is the public that dumbed down? Yes, yes, it's true, and sometimes I just want to scream. I never get to it, though, because I'm too often blown away by how little I"m making, even on long fares. And then I get low ratings when I make no mistakes en route, have a clean car, and am always personable (which is why I like to drive--or at least used to).


You about summed my thoughts exactly....


----------



## DriverJ

Uber Cancel said:


> The company is unethical.


That's being extremely kind.


----------



## DriverJ

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Bison Admires.
> Bison Inspires!


Bison induces side-splitting laughter!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

DriverJ said:


> Bison induces side-splitting laughter!


POST # 51/DriverJ: You have a PM!


----------



## DriverJ

no more taxi mafia said:


> Surely it's better in Petticoat Junction? Have things there got that bad, too? The shame of it all is that it's a much needed improvement for the public over the taxi mafia, BUT I suspect driver quality will be going down faster, because I already got some complaints. Uber really is a fool to destroy what people really love. Combine that with the insane rating system where any fool, low-life, moron, or spoiled brat can jeopardize your livelyhood with an irresponsible rating and, well, I'm finally ready to call it quits and UNstress.


Much better here in 'The Junction.' For just some home cookin', or the mere fact that you need a ride, Floyd and Charley and will welcome you aboard the Cannonball with open arms. Everyone here does realize a tip *IS NOT *included, and usually offers some farm-fresh eggs, or maybe some fresh vegetables. Floyd and Charley like being appreciated. They do pretty well actually, but just don't earn a lot from their skinflint boss, Homer Bedloe. They only earn about 140 times what Uber pays out, but they do have a great medical plan, paid vacations, sick days, and retirement to boot. They're also not killing their cars at work.

In my mind, I'm always at home at the Junction. 

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...&mid=3F876F50A7CCB41A5BB23F876F50A7CCB41A5BB2


----------



## DriverJ

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 51/DriverJ: You have a PM!


Was just going to fetch it Sir Bison. I've been working ungodly hours and haven't much free time to do any UberPeopleing.


----------



## DriverJ

no more taxi mafia said:


> Started in Dec. and planning to quit soon. Reason? Too low rates (60%) below a taxi and passengers being irresponsible with the ratings, which I have to stress and worry about losing my job over. The service I, and others I know, provide is far superior to the taxi industry, yet people are too stupid to appreciate it. Give it a shot, but don't finance a car just for Uber, it's too unstable a situation.


You summed it up very well.


----------



## DriverJ

no more taxi mafia said:


> It's a shame, too, because I like the work (30 years driving) and Uber needs guys like me who know what their doing. I have customers starting to complain about drivers not knowledgable and I see some who dress more like taxi drivers then professionals. But I doubt if I'll go back to taxis, they make me feel "dirty".


Actually, Uber would 'prefer' guys like you. They will, however, take anyone and everyone that will (literally) give their time and vehicle to make money for only Uber. Guys like you won't stay around after they realize it's a total scam.

As I've said many times on here, it could have been a win-win-win for drivers, riders and Uber. Uber had to get greedy, excessively greedy, right out of the gate though. Maybe it's actually better this way. Had many people been making a (dare I say it) living from Uber, they would probably have been even more devastated when it was yanked out from under them.

***** Uber - **** Travis Kalanick*


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

DriverJ said:


> Actually, Uber would 'prefer' guys like you. They will, however, take anyone and everyone that will (literally) give their time and vehicle to make money for only Uber. Guys like you won't stay around after they realize it's a total scam.
> 
> As I've said many times on here, it could have been a win-win-win for drivers, riders and Uber. Uber had to get greedy, excessively greedy, right out of the gate though. Maybe it's actually better this way. Had many people been making a (dare I say it) living from Uber, they would probably have been even more devastated when it was yanked out from under them.
> 
> ***** Uber - **** Travis Kalanick*


POST # 56/DriverJ: I hope some Wag
Tweets this to
His August Exigency, Emperor A••hat
the Fist, Patent Holder of ☆☆☆☆☆
LudubriCAN'T for when You want to
be Painfully Disruptive!


----------



## DriverJ

You and I, both.


----------

